# Sigma 150-600 Contemporary?



## Cory (Feb 14, 2015)

What do you think of the potential of the upcoming Sigma 150-600 for outdoor events, birds in flight, etc.?
Thanks.


----------



## docsmith (Feb 14, 2015)

Tough to know much. It's MTF chart is only a little behind the "sport" version. My guess is that the key differences will be AF, and build quality. 

It can likely be used for BIF...but my guess is that the "sport" version will be better. 

We'll know more once people actually have their hands on the lens. But I will be watching to see what people think of the AF, IQ, bokeh and build quality.


----------



## sanj (Mar 4, 2015)

http://greypartridgefilms.com/sigma-150-600mm-f5-6-3-dg-os-hsm-sports-review/


----------

